# 2.6.11 seems to break the ALPS Dualpoint pointer stick

## dopey

I have an Dell Inspiron 8500 which an ALPS dualpoint device.  This thing has the touchpad and one of the eraser nub pointing sticks.  there are also 2 sets of buttons.  Anyone notice that with 2.6.11, the stick doesn't work anymore?  The buttons don't respond either.  If I boot to windows first, the stick will work, but the buttons for the stick still don't respond.

Any ideas?

----------

## mfkr79

same problem here with gentoo-2.6.11

I'm looking for a solution...

----------

## toralf

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 works great for me (Inspiron 8600):

```

...

ALPS Touchpad (Glidepoint) detected

  Enabling hardware tapping

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

...

```

----------

## dsd

2.6.11 contains a fix but this doesnt fix it for everyone apparently

input on https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84657 is appreciated

----------

## rayn

I just switched from 2.6.10 to 2.6.11 ( r8 ) and my Alps dualpoint is acting up.. the second set of buttons (between the stick and the touchpad) are now not working. Is this related? Thanks!

PS. I'm not using the synaptics drivers.. they never seem to work on this Dell Inspiron XPS (G1)

----------

## beatryder

Use the patch above, you may have to edit the patch, OR alps.c your self to make it work.

I did just that and it works 100% every time now

----------

## rayn

I just tried that patch (did have to apply manually..) and the result is the stick completely stops working.. I'm going to look at this source file a little more deeply, but I'm certainly no kernel developer.

----------

## dtor

What are you using as input device in your xorg.conf? /dev/input/mouseX or /dev/input/mice?

----------

## rayn

 *dtor wrote:*   

> What are you using as input device in your xorg.conf? /dev/input/mouseX or /dev/input/mice?

 

/dev/input/mice

----------

